# Black specks on 5D Mark III



## khv3412 (Sep 1, 2012)

Look through the viewfinder, I see 4 black specks. Had Canon store to clean the sensor but the specks still there. They said sensor is clean & nothing effect the images. Do I need to send it to Canon Service for cleaning? My camera still underwarranty. It is free for first cleaning. Any one have suggestion? thanks.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 1, 2012)

If the specks dont' show up on photos and the sensor's clean, it's likely dust on the focus screen, in front of the pentaprism. Unless the dust specks REALLY bother you, try to ignore them. If you are OCD, do NOT try to clean it with anything other than dedicated focus screen cleaning product/swabs such as:
http://visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=410


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2012)

Try blowing it out with a rocket blower. That took care of the focus screen dust that came as a free accessory with my 1D X.


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 for the rocket blower


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 2, 2012)

drjlo said:


> If the specks dont' show up on photos and the sensor's clean, it's likely dust on the focus screen, in front of the pentaprism. Unless the dust specks REALLY bother you, try to ignore them. If you are OCD, do NOT try to clean it with anything other than dedicated focus screen cleaning product/swabs such as:
> http://visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=410



I used a Q-tip and lens cleaning fluid on my 5D3. Are you saying the focus screen can easily be damaged?


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 2, 2012)

Sometimes it's not on the focus screen but inside the viewfinder which is impossible to diy clean. I too have a speck in my mk3.. i even tried using the compressed air to shoot into the sensor! Yes I'm not supposed to do that but I've done that on all my cameras hehe...didn't help one bit..so i gave up..


----------



## drjlo (Sep 2, 2012)

Ophthaltographer said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > If the specks dont' show up on photos and the sensor's clean, it's likely dust on the focus screen, in front of the pentaprism. Unless the dust specks REALLY bother you, try to ignore them. If you are OCD, do NOT try to clean it with anything other than dedicated focus screen cleaning product/swabs such as:
> ...



The focus screen is somewhat soft plastic with fine grooves on the surface, which is much easier to scratch and/or leave swirl marks. if Q-tip with lens cleaning fluid was used lightly, it should be OK, but if one was really trying to remove a tough speck by pressing harder, it would leave marks.


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 2, 2012)

I just got some new black specks in the viewfinder last weekend and i bought a new focusing screen and they all went away.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> I just got some new black specks in the viewfinder last weekend and i bought a new focusing screen and they all went away.



FWIW, Canon does not consider the focus screen on a 5DIII to be a user-replaceable part.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 2, 2012)

drjlo said:


> Ophthaltographer said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



As it turned out the Rocket Blower did the trick and the Q-tip/lens fluid was a waste of time. But how do you folks feel about cleaning the 5D3 sensor with first the Rocket Blower followed up with a Lens Pen if need be?


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

Ophthaltographer said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Ophthaltographer said:
> ...



I would not dare touching a sensor with a lens pen... its abrasive... I just posted something here about cleaning.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9112.0


----------



## Act444 (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got a couple specks on my 60D viewfinder and tried cleaning the eyepiece to no avail. Must have gotten inside...oh well. It's mainly only visible in bright light (outside sun) but at least it doesn't show up in pics. Still, if anyone knows an easy way to clean, I'd be all ears...


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > I just got some new black specks in the viewfinder last weekend and i bought a new focusing screen and they all went away.
> ...



Sorry, i was talking about my 1D Mark IV. I didn't know they are not user replaceable in 5D III.


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 2, 2012)

khv3412 said:


> Look through the viewfinder, I see 4 black specks. Had Canon store to clean the sensor but the specks still there. They said sensor is clean & nothing effect the images. Do I need to send it to Canon Service for cleaning? My camera still underwarranty. It is free for first cleaning. Any one have suggestion? thanks.



The VF is dirty, it doesn't affect the images however it bothers the heck out of me, so I would send it back to Canon for a cleaning since it's still under warranty, especially if you have a back-up camera. You have to be very careful with these new electronic viewfinders (7D, 5DIII, 1DX), since they scratch very easily!

Rich


----------

